# What would living in Wuhan be like?



## wool56

Anyone have any insight on Wuhan? I've been offered a position there and have to decide quickly. I don't speak Chinese and would be moving on my own, working for a small company, so I would be totally dependent on the expat community. . . .


----------



## cschrd2

Think easiest way to get info is directly contact the community there via: http://www.wuhantime.com/


----------



## Frantel

I have been spending a minimum of 6 months of the year in China, since 2008. I own some property here, but have never bothered to learn a complete sentence of Chinese and still only speak a handful of Chinese words. When I first arrived a gave it a try but every time I attempted to use what ever Chinese I was learning, people would almost always reply in English! I already speak 3 languages and realized learning Chinese would be a waste of time. Children learn English from a young age and this intensives during the junior and high school years. Most University students can completely read and write English. Many speak it surprisingly well. It is very easy to live in China and not speak a single word besides Neehow!
Furthermore, I have been to over 35 countries and the Chinese are at the top of my list, as the friendliest, kindest and warmest . They are enamored with Westerners and will be very helpful to you in every way. They are a lot of fun and it will be very easy to quickly make some life long friends. China is a fascinating and unforgettable place to be right now. I highly recommend it. Be prepared for some culture but it will be well worth it.


----------



## Frantel

*China and speaking Enlish*

I have been spending a minimum of 6 months of the year in China, since 2008. I own some property here, but have never bothered to learn a complete sentence of Chinese and still only speak a handful of Chinese words. When I first arrived I gave it a try, but every time I attempted to use what ever Chinese I was learning, people would almost always replied in English! I already speak 3 languages and realized learning Chinese would be a waste of time. Children learn English from a young age here and this intensives during the junior and high school years. Most University students can completely read and write English. Many speak it surprisingly well. It is very easy to live in China and not speak a single word of Chinese, besides Neehow!
Furthermore, I have been to over 35 countries and the Chinese are at the top of my list, as the friendliest, kindest and warmest . They are enamored with Westerners and will be very helpful to you in every way. The Chinese are a lot of fun and it won't take you long to make some life long friends. 

China is a fascinating and unforgettable place to be right now. I highly recommend it. Be prepared for some culture shock, but it will be well worth the effort .


----------



## murchie

Dude, I have a lot of friends from Wuhan and my uni in the UK has close connections with them. All i can say is this, everything I have heard about the place suggests its one of the better places to go in China. The universities there are are really good and the students speak a high level of English, so there is a good chance you will bump into students in the town. 
If im not mistaken there is a high speed rail link there so you can get to Shanghai pretty fast! Definitely a good place to go for the first time traveller in China!


----------

